# I just don't understand.....



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sam does the same thing.. he loves to play fetch with stuffed animals inside... but outside he just doesnt. in his case, though, he really is just too distracted by the things outside to pay any attention to me throwing a ball... just give him time, its in their nature to retrieve.. he'll get it eventually  sam gets better and better every day at it!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i hope you get the answer you are looking for! Layla won't play outside either, but she is more interested in smelling everything and finding a new friend.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

There is probably just too many new things going on outside. How much time does Riley spend outdoors?


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

We take three to four 15-20 minute walks a day (or so). Riley is completely out of shape and has no endurance. We also go out into the yard about every two hours, sometimes to play and sometimes just to potty. If it is to potty, we're only out for 5-10 minutes. For play time, it is usually 15-30 minutes at a time. He loves playing soccer outside, so that is what we have been doing. We don't leave him outside without us, as he gets unhappy. He is an inside dog.

When I try to play fetch, it is after 5 or 10 minutes of sniffing, etc. I've tried doing it immediately after going out and found he needs time. 

I really don't think he is distracted as he will stand there staring at me, then the ball or squeaky toy or whatever we're using, then back to me, then the object, etc., the entire time.

Glad to hear that he is not the only retriever that doesn't know how to retrieve!


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Jack will play fetch for about 1 minute when we are outside!! Then he just walks off and does his own thing haha!!

xx


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could try getting him excited about the ball or toy and just bouncing it right in front of him, or only throwing it a very short distance (and gradually increase the distance if he gets it when it's closer)


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I was playing with 3 goldens today in a big grassy area (3/4 acre). Fergus, parent's golden, and neighbor golden. All three were dying to haven tennis balls thrown for them with one of those chuck-it things, but not one of those stinkers would bring a ball back to me for an hour!!!! They just all made their own little piles of tennis balls and then would stare at me wagging waiting for their next ball. I got as much exercise as them running around to get tennis balls to throw for them from their stockpiles... :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny and Holly would only ever fetch toys in from the garden, but if we took a ball or a toy over the field - they were just not interested - too much to see/chase/people to greet.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> You could try getting him excited about the ball or toy and just bouncing it right in front of him, or only throwing it a very short distance (and gradually increase the distance if he gets it when it's closer)


This is a great idea and we're trying it. He still just isn't sure what I want him to do!

I did find a bouncy type dog ball that he is extremely interested about inside so I'm using the command and rewarding every time. But he just hasn't quite grasped the concept that you can do it outside. He's so cute. He just looks at me like "what on earth do you want?"

We don't do it in fields yet, just our backyard. I'm pretty cautious about letting dogs off leash and, although Riley is really, really, really good about recall, we've only had him since the first of the year so uncontrolled settings make me too nervous. 

Thanks again! You guys are awesome.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

LOL........My boy basically wants nothing to do with fetch. If we are in a dog park, he will chase the dog that is chasing the ball.....he's a goofball. If he is REALLY bored in the house, he'll pick up a ball up, bring it over to me and I'll throw it. He will chase the ball and pick it up, maybe even bring it back to me. However, it only lasts a few minutes.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Now that this came back around...here is what I did with Libby (who was afraid of EVERYTHING): I would roll the ball just a few feet in front of her so she could see where it goes and she would follow it and bring it back. I gradually increased the rolling distance until she would watch me throw it out of my hand. Maybe your dog doesn't see that ball come out of your hand when you throw it so he doesnt follow it? Just a thought....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How old is your dog? My Cruiser wouldnt really fetch and bring it back till he was close to a year old.....Now that is all he wants to do....


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny isn't interested in fetch at all. She used to be, but on a very limited basis. She acted as though fetching the ball was just enabling me to throw it. After a few fetches, she'd go to the tough love = get it yourself.

Her game is 'kick ball'. She plays with any ball she can get in her mouth. The idea is this: she releases her grip (unknow to the opponent) and that's the opponent's opportunity to kick it away. Of course the opponent (me) doesn't always know if she released it or not because she stands over it, hiding her grip from my view. I have to be very careful not to kick her in the mouth/cheek/head etc. or to kick too hard when she still has a grip.

This plays best with a jolly ball...there's more sticking out of the mouth,less chance of kicking dog!

Her games have always been more one-on-one 'get me' games, kind of brainy than run like the dickens games.

Our SIL calls her a "Golden Receiver" because she'll catch ball and then go down field with all of us chasing her. Then it's keep away in the end zone! Good exercise for us!!!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

When mine were younger they prefered kongs on rope to play fetch to balls. And "Jolly Balls" are quite popular too...they have a handle (we can't have those because Cam eats the handles

The guys who are ball crazy never had to be taught.

Margaret


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When we took our two over the field the ther day, Quinn found a mucky tennis ball - and he had a great time with it - we threw it, he fetched it, loved the blasted thing. So what do silly mum and dad do? Go and buy him his very own new tennis ball - take it over the field - and yep - you've probably guessed it. He wanted nothing to do with it. It now sits in the car, a very lonely, unloved ball.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

I love reading everyone's stories! They are so cute/ anyhow Merlin only "retrieves" when the mood strikes sometimes we'll play for 15 min other times he just looks at me like "yeah right" and lays down. Good luck


----------

